# 38 different 9mm rounds tested for accuracy



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Interesting article. I also thought it interesting that cheap overseas ammo like bear and Tula were some of the more accurate rounds.

https://www.ssusa.org/articles/2019/1/18/38-different-9mm-loads/

I'm running low on 9mm down here in Florida. Just ordered some Fiocchi 147 grain 9mm FMJ TC which is a flat point bullet versus round nose. Be interesting if I can tell any difference. Probably not, lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I shoot the SIG Sauer 1228fps a lot and I don't see to 5.12" variance they do. But that's probably because I'm shaking and pulling the trigger so hard they line up down range on target


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

To start with to see a major differences in ammo of any caliber you have to own a firearm that is of the quality and accuracy for it to show up. There are to many varibles for such tests to mean much.
If a particular ammo shoots accurately and functions well in your gun what more can you want? Accuracy isn't transferable from one gun to another on basis of ammo when you are talking so many different makes and models of guns.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Last month was shooting 9mms. Bro had picked up a nice 39 S&W and had taken a Browning HP
Competition and Kimber Solo along for grins. We had a bunch of odd boxes of factory ammo and
some GI issue. All the ammo was decent at 25' shooting rested. Except for Herters that was filthy and very undependable. Duds and each round sounded different, shot all over and some were so weak we saw the bullet go down range. Don't matter what you fire this ammo in its junk. We had a box of Browning. I shot fine except the Solo didn't like it. Shot ok but failures to feed was a problem. I don't load for 9mm. I have, I have dies and bullet molds. Never had a 9mm that would shoot cast bullets as well as jackets. At the price you can by factory ammo it's not worth loading by the time you buy jacketed bullets. Without getting into brands I have only one conclusion to make
on accuracy of 9mm pistols. They all seem to shoot the heavier bullets better than the HV light bullets. Having said that, if your 9mm is of the personal carry type this makes no difference they
aren't target guns and shouldn't be expected to be one.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

What Drm50 said.. a 9mm to me is a weapon to put a lot of lead down range. Get the ammo that functions best and stay with it.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That was a great article. Thanks for posting


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Different guns will like different bullet weights and speeds. At self defense distance (5-20’) not likely to see too much but it shows when you stretch out. Not that 9mm or a 3” bbl are meant for longer shots but I like to know what to expect if that happens. My Taurus G2 with 115 gr I can get about half on a silhouette at 50 yards. Switch to 147 and the whole magazine fits


----------

